# How do you define 'rich' these days...



## vkurup (Mar 11, 2016)

Shooting breeze with a mate a mine who is also house hunting for the past 6-8 mths.  Between him and his mrs they make about 150-190K a year in the City, early 40s, 2 lux cars, kid in private school but currently pay rent of about 2K. With a budget of 500-600K they cant find anything they like or an area they like. Even the houses 700-800K bracket are being outbidded at more than asking price.  So he was drowning his sorrow in the few ales.  The basic question was how do you define 'rich' these days where family in the 150K bracket can afford 600K homes.  

I know it is all relative and we are talking about Surrey commuter belt, but how much money do you need to be 'upper middle class' these days?


----------



## Ethan (Mar 11, 2016)

vkurup said:



			Shooting breeze with a mate a mine who is also house hunting for the past 6-8 mths.  Between him and his mrs they make about 150-190K a year in the City, early 40s, 2 lux cars, kid in private school but currently pay rent of about 2K. With a budget of 500-600K they cant find anything they like or an area they like. Even the houses 700-800K bracket are being outbidded at more than asking price.  So he was drowning his sorrow in the few ales.  The basic question was how do you define 'rich' these days where family in the 150K bracket can afford 600K homes.  

I know it is all relative and we are talking about Surrey commuter belt, but how much money do you need to be 'upper middle class' these days?
		
Click to expand...

In Surrey, more than that to be 'rich'. A lot more. 

A number of years ago, someone famously remarked that you then needed about Â£7 or 8 million to live like a millionaire.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 11, 2016)

New build four beds with not that much of a back garden easily 550-650k and that's in Bracknell. More if you go towards Wokingham. Not sure what you define as rich but it must be a nightmare, even to get a two bed mid-terrace these days. Glad it's one thing I don't have to worry about anymore


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 11, 2016)

Neighbour has just put his up for sale.  End of terrace in north Surrey near the Greater London boundary, through lounge diner kitchen on the ground floor with a 12' full width extension, 2 smallish double bedrooms, 3rd bedroom is a box room, bath & shower room (moved an internal wall so smaller 2nd bedroom), 70' garden, garage at the bottom, yours for half a million.  Utterly ridiculous.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Mar 11, 2016)

To live in a modest house in Reading these days you need to be either lucky, as the result of an inheritance, or else pretty well-heeled.

Back in the day our first house cost, with 100% mortgage, Â£22k, the same these days is well north of Â£200k.

I feel so sorry for kids today as without amazing jobs or wedged-up parents they haven't a hope of getting on the ladder.


----------



## nailed it (Mar 11, 2016)

If you have really found contentment,you are rich.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 11, 2016)

JohnnyDee said:



			To live in a modest house in Reading these days you need to be either lucky, as the result of an inheritance, or else pretty well-heeled.
		
Click to expand...

Lost my mum three years ago and she left me the house - 3 bed mid-terrace in London SW20 between Wimbledon and Morden. Sold that and out own two bed mid-terrace and had enough for a decent size detached four bed new build with a good chunk of garden. We couldn't even dream of getting near that on the wages of HID and I and so inheritance was the only way. Would still rather have my mum around


----------



## JohnnyDee (Mar 11, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Lost my mum three years ago and she left me the house - 3 bed mid-terrace in London SW20 between Wimbledon and Morden. Sold that and out own two bed mid-terrace and had enough for a decent size detached four bed new build with a good chunk of garden. We couldn't even dream of getting near that on the wages of HID and I and so inheritance was the only way. Would still rather have my mum around
		
Click to expand...

A nice legacy but shame about the circumstances as you say.

Mum and Dad both gone but were renters so no legacy for JD. We have somehow, more by luck than judgement, scrambled our way onto the ladder but it continues to be a struggle - but at least we're in the game so not all bad...:mmm:


----------



## ScienceBoy (Mar 11, 2016)

Do you eat at Pizza Express or Pizza Hut?


----------



## vkurup (Mar 11, 2016)

ScienceBoy said:



			Do you eat at Pizza Express or Pizza Hut?
		
Click to expand...

Took a while to get that, and weird as I was putting a Pizza Express pizza into the oven (only because it was 3 for 2 at Sainsburys)


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 11, 2016)

nailed it said:



			If you have really found contentment,you are rich.
		
Click to expand...

Well said &#128077;


----------



## JohnnyDee (Mar 11, 2016)

My Dad's mantra was: "Your health is your wealth!"

As a nipper I never 'got it' but now of course it's so obvious and bang on.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 11, 2016)

JohnnyDee said:



			A nice legacy but shame about the circumstances as you say.

Mum and Dad both gone but were renters so no legacy for JD. We have somehow, more by luck than judgement, scrambled our way onto the ladder but it continues to be a struggle - but at least we're in the game so not all bad...:mmm:
		
Click to expand...

We were lucky with the first house and I had a good redundancy pay off from a previous job and with that, our savings, we could afford a good deposit. So many not as fortunate


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Mar 11, 2016)

JohnnyDee said:



			My Dad's mantra was: "Your health is your wealth!"

As a nipper I never 'got it' but now of course it's so obvious and bang on.
		
Click to expand...

Took me until 60 to work out that one.

My GP recommended I retire early for the sake of my health yet I complained that I could not afford it.

His reply; "I can offer you a healthy retirement or perhaps a wealthy one, I cannot offer you both!"

After that the decision was easy.


----------



## Lump (Mar 11, 2016)

This is another North/South Divide, simple as that. 
We are in the process of selling my grandparents home. 4 bed detached house, with about an acre of land (in the N.E) Â£150k. Same house 300 miles south would be going for about Â£700k...

I personally think you can only measure wealth in how you live your life, not a measure of material goods.


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 11, 2016)

JohnnyDee said:



			My Dad's mantra was: "Your health is your wealth!"

As a nipper I never 'got it' but now of course it's so obvious and bang on.
		
Click to expand...

Last day at Skool one of the teachers said to me " may all you wish for in life is health and not wealth". I thought she was a nut case, I had spent my Skool days getting an education to get a job and earn money. now I was being told that health was more important than wealth.
It was only through working in the medical centre and the future Missis T working in the NHS that the penny finally dropped.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 11, 2016)

Lump said:



			This is another North/South Divide, simple as that. 
We are in the process of selling my grandparents home. 4 bed detached house, with about an acre of land (in the N.E) Â£150k. Same house 300 miles south would be going for about Â£700k...

I personally think you can only measure wealth in how you live your life, not a measure of material goods.
		
Click to expand...

And has always been thus.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 11, 2016)

Tashyboy said:



			Well said &#128077;
		
Click to expand...

that's it for me - I was going to say 'peace of mind'


----------



## chrisd (Mar 11, 2016)

My first house in 1975 was a brand new 3 bed semi in Kent and was a colossal Â£12k. It probably would be Â£200k plus today.


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 12, 2016)

No worries.


----------



## Fish (Mar 12, 2016)

Being on benefits and getting everything paid, sat in watching Sky TV all day/night, going to the pub at least twice a week in designer jeans & trainers, smoking 20 fag's a day, going abroad on holiday at least once a year and having a car on the drive 

:smirk:

The opposite to that is, those that work have less disposable income


----------



## Norrin Radd (Mar 12, 2016)

I built my own house back in 82,it cost me 23k to do it.it was worth 32k the day it was finished .so getting the loan to do it was easy, unfortunately redundancy and child turning up the same month meant we had to sell .that is when we moved to South Africa ,today that house ,bearing in mind its a three bed semi is now worth in excess of 600k.
  i look at my two kids and wonder how the hell they are going to get onto the property ladder with prices so stupidly high.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 12, 2016)

you can be asset rich but cash poor

You need to be either so cash rich that you dont need to worry about obtaining assets, or cash & asset rich, so you have the assets, house etc and a level of cash/income that means that you can do what you want to do and not what "The Man" tells you

A Million pounds used to be the dream, but that equates to Â£33000 a year for 30 years, which isnt earth shattering these days,

If I won the lottery, 5 mill would do it for me, A huge win  Â£50 mill +would be dangerous as you would need security to stop your family from getting kidnapped by Bolton Wanderers Supporters demanding a ransom to pay their tax bill


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 12, 2016)

PhilTheFragger said:



			you can be asset rich but cash poor

You need to be either so cash rich that you dont need to worry about obtaining assets, or cash & asset rich, so you have the assets, house etc and a level of cash/income that means that you can do what you want to do and not what "The Man" tells you

A Million pounds used to be the dream, but that equates to Â£33000 a year for 30 years, which isnt earth shattering these days,

If I won the lottery, 5 mill would do it for me, A huge win  Â£50 mill +would be dangerous as you would need security to stop your family from getting kidnapped by Bolton Wanderers Supporters demanding a ransom to pay their tax bill 

Click to expand...

You could buy Wycombe Wanderers. Â£49,995,000 left over to spend on other stuff.


----------



## vkurup (Mar 12, 2016)

nailed it said:



			If you have really found contentment,you are rich.
		
Click to expand...

I like the idea... Unfortunately contentment does not pay the mortgage..


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 12, 2016)

Rich in life for me is being with my wonderful wife , spending time with my great family , meeting up with mates to play the game that i love and going through it all again the next day. I work enough to pay the bills and a bit more to keep us comfy


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 12, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			You could buy Wycombe Wanderers. Â£49,995,000 left over to spend on other stuff.
		
Click to expand...

I heard Fulham would be even cheaper


TouchÃ©


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 12, 2016)

PhilTheFragger said:



			I heard Fulham would be even cheaper


TouchÃ© 

Click to expand...

Stick around and you'll get it for a quid. Even then you'll be paying too much. We're going down the pan


----------



## MadAdey (Mar 12, 2016)

Having one more pound than you can spend is my dream. 

To me the rich man is one that owns his own house and doesn't owe money to anyone. I don't think you can put a real number to it as having this is going to cost a lot more in the south than in the north. 

But in all reality I feel rich because I live on a nice house, have a fantastic family and got to play golf this morning while driving a luxury car to and from the course. A lot of people can't say that.


----------



## larmen (Mar 12, 2016)

If after a night out you just hop into a black cab without thinking because a Â£60 bill wouldn't bother you then you are well off.


----------



## nailed it (Mar 12, 2016)

vkurup said:



			I like the idea... Unfortunately contentment does not pay the mortgage..
		
Click to expand...

Difficult to find contentment when you're still paying a mortgage.


----------



## nailed it (Mar 12, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Rich in life for me is being with my wonderful wife , spending time with my great family , meeting up with mates to play the game that i love and going through it all again the next day. I work enough to pay the bills and a bit more to keep us comfy
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like me.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 12, 2016)

Health and family. Everything else is sugar coating


----------



## Rooter (Mar 13, 2016)

Rich in terms of money to me would mean being able to spend a decent wedge without thinking/planning/saving/worrying about it, not silly but a good few grand.

Life rich I would say being healthy and among good friends and family. You could look at 'rich' in a number of ways.


----------



## Three (Mar 13, 2016)

vkurup said:



			Shooting breeze with a mate a mine who is also house hunting for the past 6-8 mths.  Between him and his mrs they make about 150-190K a year in the City, early 40s, 2 lux cars, kid in private school but currently pay rent of about 2K. With a budget of 500-600K they cant find anything they like or an area they like. Even the houses 700-800K bracket are being outbidded at more than asking price.  So he was drowning his sorrow in the few ales.  The basic question was how do you define 'rich' these days where family in the 150K bracket can afford 600K homes.  

I know it is all relative and we are talking about Surrey commuter belt, but how much money do you need to be 'upper middle class' these days?
		
Click to expand...

I'll never have anywhere near that much dosh. 

But I've lived all over the world, seen and done things most married, bored men in Britain will only ever fantasise about. 

I've made a few mistakes, but I wouldn't change what I've done for anyone else's life from my peer group. 

So am I rich financially, no chance.    Have I had, and do I live, a rich lifestyle?  Oh yes.


----------



## Cherry13 (Mar 13, 2016)

Ethan said:



			In Surrey, more than that to be 'rich'. A lot more. 

A number of years ago, someone famously remarked that you then needed about Â£7 or 8 million to live like a millionaire.
		
Click to expand...

Think I remember reading about this '8m' figure and it was in relation to winning the lottery.  So if you were in your 20s/30s you needed to win that much so you could maintain the 'millionaire lifestyle' for the rest of your life.  

This included 10k holidays per year, brand spanking new cars, kids in private schools etc etc.  This obviously raises the question of what you want that amount of money to go towards I guess. 

There is certainly a North/south divide in the housing market.  I am fortunate in that I am on the property ladder in NE, I work in St albans most weeks and the house prices there are scary, 400k for apartments that wouldn't fetch 120 in NE.


----------



## vkurup (Mar 13, 2016)

House price is really funny around my neck of the woods... We Recently sold our soul to the devil and fully leveraged to buy in  a  good location. The oh reason we got the house was because it needs a LOT of work - hopefully we can do it over thhe next 10 yrs. 
New build 4 bed town houses with no garden start at 650K around us. There is not much housing stock coming up - as they are ripping up houses and building apartment complex each of which go for 300K ish.. Kids will have to learn to live in apartments ...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 13, 2016)

vkurup said:



			House price is really funny around my neck of the woods... We Recently sold our soul to the devil and fully leveraged to buy in  a  good location. The oh reason we got the house was because it needs a LOT of work - hopefully we can do it over thhe next 10 yrs. 
New build 4 bed town houses with no garden start at 650K around us. There is not much housing stock coming up - as they are ripping up houses and building apartment complex each of which go for 300K ish.. Kids will have to learn to live in apartments ...
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree with the last sentence. What I find galling, especially around here is how many of these managed apartments they seem to be bunging up. My understanding (and not found out so may be wrong) is you can only rent these on a short term and not ongoing basis. We do have some bug firms here but not enough travelling personnel to justify needing these when you look at the hotels we have as well. These could have been used for rental properties or better still as places to buy


----------



## Bazzatron (Mar 13, 2016)

vkurup said:



			House price is really funny around my neck of the woods... We Recently sold our soul to the devil and fully leveraged to buy in  a  good location. The oh reason we got the house was because it needs a LOT of work - hopefully we can do it over thhe next 10 yrs. 
New build 4 bed town houses with no garden start at 650K around us. There is not much housing stock coming up - as they are ripping up houses and building apartment complex each of which go for 300K ish.. Kids will have to learn to live in apartments ...
		
Click to expand...

We've got a 3 storey house, 4 beds with a large garden for a quarter of that price in the Midlands. Those prices are astronomical &#128563;


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Mar 13, 2016)

Bazzatron said:



			We've got a 3 storey house, 4 beds with a large garden for a quarter of that price in the Midlands. Those prices are astronomical ï˜³
		
Click to expand...

Depends where in the Midlands you are.
+
Such a house would, in our village, be around Â£350k+ except you would not get the large garden.


----------



## Bazzatron (Mar 13, 2016)

MetalMickie said:



			Depends where in the Midlands you are.
+
Such a house would, in our village, be around Â£350k+ except you would not get the large garden.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah true, Solihull Sutton Coldfield amongst others can be just as high.


----------



## richart (Mar 14, 2016)

We bought our current house in the mid 80's, and the major criteria was location.

House had not been lived in for years, no heating, old electrics, no kitchen as such, everything leaked, but it was solid stone built Victorian house. Over the years as we could afford it we had jobs done, and have had it extended, so I could work from home.

House is my pension, and the best investment we could ever have made. Also has given more pleasure than money in the bank or in investments, pensions etc.


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 14, 2016)

Reading the prices for housing in the southeast leaves me wondering how on earth you manage to live down there? As Fragger says asset and cash rich defines richness. Buying a house down there must be horrendously difficult in your early, working, years.

We're in the process of selling a 3 bed detached, which might make Â£130k. Paying for, and off, a mortgage that services a house at that price is relatively easy, but taking a promotion to head office near London was ruled out because of house prices long ago.

However, it could be argued that the lifestyle in the north, less mortgage/golf subs, is better...?


----------



## Slab (Mar 14, 2016)

If you have a boat (that's not for work) you're rich


----------



## Wabinez (Mar 14, 2016)

When you can buy anything without looking at the price tag.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Mar 14, 2016)

Wabinez said:



			When you can buy anything without looking at the price tag.
		
Click to expand...

       if sir has to ask the price ,then sir cant afford it.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 14, 2016)

Hobbit said:



*Reading the prices for housing in the southeast leaves me wondering how on earth you manage to live down there? As Fragger says asset and cash rich defines richness. Buying a house down there must be horrendously difficult in your early, working, years.*

We're in the process of selling a 3 bed detached, which might make Â£130k. Paying for, and off, a mortgage that services a house at that price is relatively easy, but taking a promotion to head office near London was ruled out because of house prices long ago.

However, it could be argued that the lifestyle in the north, less mortgage/golf subs, is better...?
		
Click to expand...

And not just in your early working years, and it's not just house prices that are more expensive.  Why we will be moving from this part of the world.  Selling our Surrey semi we can buy a nice place up South Yorkshire; North Derbyshire or Glasgow way and have no mortgage - we then decide on our lifestyle and work accordingly - no longer shackled to paying the mortgage.  

And yes - as Richart says - pension - we should be 'relatively pension-comfortable - as right from the working word go I paid a fair amount into a pension and my wife has worked in the NHS all her working life so gets the benefit of that.

But all along it has not been easy - first pouring money into doing up our house (which like richart's hadn't been touched for 40yrs and had hardly had any work done on it since it was built in 1918); and over the last 6 yrs we have spent probably Â£35k-Â£40k on putting our children through university.  So if not exactly cash-strapped, we have never had much spare for fancy stuff; fancy cars and holidays.  But whe all is said and done I suppose that we are comparatively property and pension 'rich' - and unlike the majority of our friends - we are still married and, most of the time, have peace of mind.


----------



## drdel (Mar 14, 2016)

In money terms, if you have enough 'cash' to pay your bills, eat what and where you like and some to 'waste' on doing whtever fun stuff matters to you then you're 'rich' enough.

My grandchildren are priceless  - and a bit difficult to cash in :smirk:


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 14, 2016)

Slab said:



			If you have a boat (that's not for work) you're rich
		
Click to expand...

does a row boat count?


----------



## Spear-Chucker (Mar 14, 2016)

Being classified as rich for me would mean not having to work and having enough cash to pursue our interests independently and travel semi-permanently etc. Not likely to happen anytime soon but we can dream.

We're very lucky we have what we do (and often give a little thanks for it) but I wonder what I'll think in a few years. 'Rich' is slightly different in definition to me now I've just tipped over 40 compared to when I was daft(er) and 17 - can't help but wonder what I'll think if I make another 20 years. 

The more I look around at society I fear for the widening gulf in those that have and those that don't and don't feel confident for the next generation - it's not a strong society that doesn't improve the lot for those coming through. We'll do our best for Chucker minor but he's going to be up against it for sure.

p.s. We must be la-de-dah's actually as we have a boat; it's not quite the QE2 but did cost less than a new driver


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 14, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Rich in life for me is being with my wonderful wife , spending time with my great family , meeting up with mates to play the game that i love and going through it all again the next day. I work enough to pay the bills and a bit more to keep us comfy
		
Click to expand...

That would do me just fine and dandy - and where me and Mrs SILH want to get to - and in the next couple of years we should be there.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 14, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			Reading the prices for housing in the southeast leaves me wondering how on earth you manage to live down there? As Fragger says asset and cash rich defines richness. Buying a house down there must be horrendously difficult in your early, working, years.

We're in the process of selling a 3 bed detached, which might make Â£130k. Paying for, and off, a mortgage that services a house at that price is relatively easy, but taking a promotion to head office near London was ruled out because of house prices long ago.

*However, it could be argued that the lifestyle in the north, less mortgage/golf subs, is better...?*

Click to expand...

I don't think it's a case that it could be argued Brian, I think it's pretty much a given that the lifestyle oop Norf is a far better balance, the only downer would be having to watch Boro on a regular basisâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦


----------



## vkurup (Mar 15, 2016)

How do you categorise people as 'middle class'? I am told there is lower-middle, middle-middle and upper-middle these days


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 15, 2016)

Middle class to me is defined by aspiring to home ownership.


----------



## vkurup (Mar 15, 2016)

murphthemog said:



			Middle class to me is defined by aspiring to home ownership.
		
Click to expand...

As in getting on the ladder or paying off the mortgage?


----------



## Norrin Radd (Mar 15, 2016)

I know my place.


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 15, 2016)

vkurup said:



			As in getting on the ladder or paying off the mortgage?
		
Click to expand...

No, getting on the ladder, or planning to.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 15, 2016)

The ability to afford a 4 bedroom detached property.


----------



## Rooter (Mar 15, 2016)

Doon frae Troon said:



			The ability to afford a 4 bedroom detached property.
		
Click to expand...

Woo hoo! I'm rich! Rich i tells you!! 

Cash in my pocket today? 1:32... size of mortgage? huge.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 15, 2016)

Rooter said:



			Woo hoo! I'm rich! Rich i tells you!! 

Cash in my pocket today? 1:32... size of mortgage? huge.
		
Click to expand...

I think that probably means you are not rich as you clearly cannot afford a four bedroom detached house.


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 15, 2016)

murphthemog said:



			No, getting on the ladder, or planning to.
		
Click to expand...

I'd disgree. Owning property isn't important to many people but they could still be very much middle class.


----------



## Rooter (Mar 15, 2016)

Doon frae Troon said:



			I think that probably means you are not rich as you clearly cannot afford a four bedroom detached house.

Click to expand...

How can i clearly not afford it?


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 15, 2016)

How do you define "rich" these days?

I don't.. I let those who care about these such worry about it while I get on with my life...

On another note, hope everyone's having a great week. Got a few rounds of golf planned myself, then a trip to a beautiful hotel at the base of Helvellyn with the better half.. No kids.. no dogs.. Just the 2 of us, some great walking, great food and a decent amount of Lakeland ales..... I guess that makes me rich? :thup:


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 15, 2016)

Rooter said:



			How can i clearly not afford it?
		
Click to expand...

You implied poverty by saying you had only Â£1.32 in your pocket!


----------



## Rooter (Mar 15, 2016)

Doon frae Troon said:



			You implied poverty by saying you had only Â£1.32 in your pocket!
		
Click to expand...

well now i have nothing in my pocket as my lad nicked it! Should i sign on? its rare i carry cash these days anyway!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 15, 2016)

bluewolf said:



			How do you define "rich" these days?

I don't.. I let those who care about these such worry about it while I get on with my life...

On another note, hope everyone's having a great week. Got a few rounds of golf planned myself, then a trip to a beautiful hotel at the base of Helvellyn with the better half.. No kids.. no dogs.. Just the 2 of us, some great walking, great food and a decent amount of Lakeland ales..... I guess that makes me rich? :thup:  

Click to expand...

Lovely - Glenridding or Thirlmere side - not envious at all...


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 15, 2016)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Lovely - Glenridding or Thirlmere side - not envious at all...
		
Click to expand...

Thirlmere side.. Got views of Thirlmere, Helvellyn and Blencathra from the beer garden.. I can't wait.. First time away without the kids since 2007 and I'm more than a bit excited


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 15, 2016)

Rooter said:



			well now i have nothing in my pocket as my lad nicked it! Should i sign on? its rare i carry cash these days anyway!
		
Click to expand...

Ah I get it........you are like The Queen.

OT.....can the union flag be flown upside down?
If not, then 'Pointless' have made a serious error.


----------



## upsidedown (Mar 15, 2016)

bluewolf said:



			Thirlmere side.. Got views of Thirlmere, Helvellyn and Blencathra from the beer garden.. I can't wait.. First time away without the kids since 2007 and I'm more than a bit excited 

Click to expand...

Awesome , did Striding Edge on my 40th and spend a weekend in the lakes with my daughter every year, something I would have loved to do with my Dad. Last year we did a walk he did 75 years to the day he did it ,   money cant buy that


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 15, 2016)

bluewolf said:



			Thirlmere side.. Got views of Thirlmere, Helvellyn and Blencathra from the beer garden.. I can't wait.. First time away without the kids since 2007 and I'm more than a bit excited 

Click to expand...

splendid - love the Lakes and know the road from Penrith through St Johns in the Vale to Thirlmere and then down to Coniston  like back of my hand.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 15, 2016)

upsidedown said:



			Awesome , did Striding Edge on my 40th and spend a weekend in the lakes with my daughter every year, something I would have loved to do with my Dad. Last year we did a walk he did 75 years to the day he did it ,   money cant buy that 

Click to expand...

Lovely - my dad wasn't much for climbing the fells.  Much of the time he'd get maybe 1/3rd of the way up and tell us to go on up  - he'd just sit down and wait for us to return - puffing on his pipe; enjoying the view, and having a natter with all who passed by


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 15, 2016)

bluewolf said:



			Thirlmere side.. Got views of Thirlmere, Helvellyn and Blencathra from the beer garden.. I can't wait.. First time away without the kids since 2007 and I'm more than a bit excited 

Click to expand...

Sounds good mate, not the Kings head is it?   We should have a thread on the Lakes, or just good pubs in general.  Its got to be more interesting than this.


----------



## upsidedown (Mar 15, 2016)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Lovely - my dad wasn't much for climbing the fells.  Much of the time he'd get maybe 1/3rd of the way up and tell us to go on up  - he'd just sit down and wait for us to return - puffing on his pipe; enjoying the view, and having a natter with all who passed by 

Click to expand...

Alas my Dad was also a pipe smoker and that's what did for him in the end  He loved the fells spending all his school holidays there around 1925 to 1930 and then as a young man. Wonder what he'd make of the traffic up some of his favourites now !!


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 15, 2016)

Kellfire said:



			I'd disgree. Owning property isn't important to many people but they could still be very much middle class.
		
Click to expand...

No, they can't.  It's about home ownership. It just is.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Mar 15, 2016)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			splendid - love the Lakes and know the road from Penrith through St Johns in the Vale to Thirlmere and then down to Coniston  like back of my hand.
		
Click to expand...


Not since the road disappeared in the December floods!


----------

